
Write Down What You Learn While Programming - stockkid
https://dnote.io/blog/write-down-what-you-learn-while-programming/
======
stockkid
I have made a habit of quickly writing down what I learn when I code. It has
been very effective for learning programming as well as other subjects.

Therefore I wrote this article to share it, and explain why it has been
working.

